# Illinois peeps, I think I have GREAT NEWS.



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

Thus far, from what I can tell, we can now tint our side windows!

Hip, Hip, Hooray!


----------



## kai-wun (Oct 5, 2009)

lol! do people actually regard laws on tint?

There are no explicit laws on tint here in Toronto. It's up to the officer's discretion.

I've heard people get away with 20% before, just don't drive like a douche. Likely going to do 35% when summer comes


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

I live close to the Indiana border where tint is legal, they see an Illinois front plate and tint and see it as a neener-neener.

But yeah, they watch for it here.


----------



## Tonyguy (Nov 15, 2007)

^^ yes. Tickets are handed out fairly often to people in Illinois with tints. It's even worse in Chicago. $250 for having tint on it. They like to get you when you're parked on the streets downtown.

This is also why I love living in Indiana. Greattttt tint laws.


----------



## King Nothing (Oct 10, 2005)

This is true. Has been for a bit. i got a fix it ticket and had to remove mine while the bill was sitting on the governors desk waiting for his signature


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

fekin awesome, I'll have mine *finished* over holiday break!


----------



## 12v Electronics (Jun 1, 2008)

chad said:


> Thus far, from what I can tell, we can now tint our side windows!
> 
> Hip, Hip, Hooray!


Link to statute please!!


----------



## Scott Buwalda (Apr 7, 2006)

Ours here is 35% but many roll with 20%. I got a note from my optometrist for light sensitivity (I forgot the official definition)...I have real bad sensitivity to bright light, so I have an Rx in my glove box for tint. 20% on the G35. It's gotten me out of one ticket thus far.

Scott


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

12v Electronics said:


> Link to statute please!!


Illinois General Assembly - Full Text of Public Act 096-0815


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

It gets it's new shades Dec 29th, appt booked.


----------



## T3mpest (Dec 25, 2005)

Nice, now if I ever decide to wall my eldo I can keep it a bit more stealthy lol. I'm in good with my optometrist too.....


----------



## vactor (Oct 27, 2005)

where's a good place around the Chi to get a tint?


----------



## Tonyguy (Nov 15, 2007)

vactor said:


> where's a good place around the Chi to get a tint?


The shop I work at does tint, and we really do awesome work. Although it is in Schererville, In. It may be a bit of a drive, but it'll be worth it. PM me for a quote.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

Mine goes in within 12 hours, she will keep it overnight and will have pics Tuesday.... man this is great.


----------



## synth808 (Feb 20, 2009)

Tonyguy said:


> ^^ .
> 
> This is also why I love living in Indiana. Greattttt tint laws.



never thought I'd hear someone say this.

I'm in chicago often and never noticed a lack of tint... guess I'll have to look more closely.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

Considering Illinois has a billions of dollar deficit, in fact the state owes my employer around 400 mil.

Whereas Indiana has a surplus..... Indiana is not looking so bad even though I live about 17 miles from the border and the second you cross it YOU CAN TELL 

BTW, I'm carless at the moment, it's at the tint shop


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

Just got back with the car, it looks great... I'll try to get some pics tonight when I get it inside... the garage is now a woodworking shop


----------



## notoriousmatty (Jun 15, 2009)

cool


----------



## bkoepp2 (Mar 16, 2007)

Pics???


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)




----------



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)

Inhale on that indo, gamecube nintendo, 5% tint so you cant see up in my window


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

I prefer not sucking cop's dicks to avoid tickets


----------



## 12v Electronics (Jun 1, 2008)

vactor said:


> where's a good place around the Chi to get a tint?





Tonyguy said:


> The shop I work at does tint, and we really do awesome work. Although it is in Schererville, In. It may be a bit of a drive, but it'll be worth it. PM me for a quote.


Vactor, I can vouch for Tony's recommendations. If you haven't gotten it done yet, consider his shop (and he wants to hear your car  ).


----------



## cubdenno (Nov 10, 2007)

Chad, where did you get your done? Been considering doing the Solara.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

cubdenno said:


> Chad, where did you get your done? Been considering doing the Solara.


THE ONLY place to go around here is Lisa's Window tint in Danville. She does amazing work and is very accommodating.


----------



## cubdenno (Nov 10, 2007)

chad said:


> THE ONLY place to go around here is Lisa's Window tint in Danville. She does amazing work and is very accommodating.


Thanks!


----------



## 94VG30DE (Nov 28, 2007)

Somebody want to double-check my reading of legalese? It looks like they are saying 30% (non-reflective) all around is ok. Is that right?


----------



## bumpnzx3 (Apr 6, 2007)

I'd be curious to know also. Missouri passed a law several years ago that allowed anything on the back windows and something like 35 on the fronts. I've had at least limo on the back windows and 20% on the fronts for years....even 10% on the Mercedes fronts. I drive between my town in Illinois and Missouri all the time (20'ish miles)- the only time I got any flack was when I was a young thundercat. After about 24 or so- I haven't had a bit of trouble with tinted windows- state or townie (state was the only place I ever had problems- only twice though). 28 now for what it's worth.


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

bumpnzx3 said:


> ... 28 now for what it's worth.


What kind of walker do use gramps ?

I like the 4-legged ones with tennis balls on the bottom


----------



## ajw2685 (Feb 14, 2010)

94VG30DE said:


> Somebody want to double-check my reading of legalese? It looks like they are saying 30% (non-reflective) all around is ok. Is that right?


1. If you have the rear half (IE, not the front-most doors) tinted with 30% tint, you can have 50% tint on the front-most doors.

2. If you have the rear half (IE, not the front-most doors) tinted with 35% tint, you can have 35% tint on the front-most doors.

3. If your vehicle has _factory_ tinted windows, all around, you can have 50% on the front-most doors. 

The law is a joke. 50% tint is NOTHING. 35% tint is NOTHING. Essentially, they are saying if you tint every window with an aftermarket film, you can ONLY have 36% all the way around. Now, if you tint only the back half of a vehicle, you do do ANYTHING that is NON-reflective. 

F' em. I have my car with 20% all around and a 6" strip on the windshield. I am a redhead with some good old pasty white skin. On top of that, I get migraines from ultra-bright summer and winter days.


----------

